# The Survivors (Allianz) auf Khaz’Goroth suchen neue Raid-/Gildenmitglieder



## Feilaoban (13. März 2012)

*Vielleicht suchen WIR genau DICH!!!*

- Du bist begeisterter Raidspieler und suchst einen wirklich netten Raid?
- Du bist mindenstens 18 Jahre alt und ein Teamplayer mit angenehmen
Sozialverhalten?
- Du hast ein Headset und weißt dieses mittels Teamspeak3 auch zu benutzen?
- Du bringst ein ausgewogenes Maß an Disziplin und Spielfreude mit?

*Wenn Du diese Fragen mit JA beantworten kannst,
könntest DU bei uns richtig sein!!!*

Wir, das ist die Gilde &#8218;The Survivors (Allianz) auf Khaz&#8217;Goroth&#8217;. Wir bestehen seit
Sommer 2010, wobei viele Mitglieder WOW schon seit Release 2005 spielen.

Auf zwei Dinge legen wir besonderen Wert:
- Auf den guten Ton und angenehmen Umgang miteinander!
- Auf den Spaß am Spiel, der bei uns vor dem Fortschritt kommt!

Bei uns besteht keine Raidpflicht! Einige von uns kennen selbst das Problem der
Schichtarbeit. Und wenn Eure Omi 80. Geburtstag hat geht das vor, ist doch klar! ;-)
Wir sind keine Hardcore-Raidgilde oder GoGoGo-Truppe!

Zurzeit raiden wir 2-3-mal pro Woche. Mittwochs (und angestrebt Donnerstags) Mogu&#8217;shangewölbe
10er und hin und wieder ein weiterer Tag, an dem wir ältere oder Fun-Raids
veranstalten (Für Erfolge, Ruf etc.). Beginn ist jeweils pünktlich um 20 Uhr (Invite
19:45 Uhr), Ende um 23:00 Uhr.

*So, nun brennt Ihr darauf uns kennenzulernen und bei uns
mitzuspielen! Was müsst Ihr dafür tun?*

- Ihr schreibt uns eine Kurzbewerbung in unserem Forum unter
The Survivors

- Oder Ihr sprecht InGame folgende Personen an: 

Suessemaus -> Unsere Gildenmami und Gründerin
Feilaoban -> die rechte Hand des Teufels ;-)
Thanden -> die linke Hand des Teufels ;-)

*Und nun gibt Euch einen Ruck, traut Euch, wir beißen
nicht!*


----------



## Feilaoban (20. März 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (27. März 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (4. April 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (11. April 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (25. April 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (2. Mai 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (9. Mai 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (4. Juni 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (12. Juni 2012)

Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (20. Juni 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (25. Juni 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (2. Juli 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (19. Juli 2012)

Push


----------



## Feilaoban (30. Juli 2012)

*Push*


----------



## Feilaoban (15. August 2012)

push


----------



## Feilaoban (12. September 2012)

*push*


----------



## Feilaoban (29. Oktober 2012)

*push*


----------



## Feilaoban (13. November 2012)

Push


----------



## Feilaoban (27. November 2012)

Push


----------



## Feilaoban (17. Januar 2013)

Wir suchen immer noch


----------



## Feilaoban (24. Januar 2013)

*push*


----------



## Feilaoban (7. Februar 2013)

*push*


----------



## Feilaoban (6. März 2013)

*push*


----------



## Feilaoban (16. April 2013)

Wir sind immer noch auf der Suche nach netten Leuten, und haben gerade Tank-Mangel, also meldet euch


----------

